# Question about Hyatt Vacation club stays



## tschwa2 (Jul 31, 2011)

I gave an exchange for Hyatt Wild Oak for next week to my aunt and her family in Texas.  They live in Round Rock outside of Austin so its more of a staycation and a week is a little too long so they plan on breaking it up.  My aunt and BF are staying 2 nights then the BF is leaving and 4 of my aunt's grandchildren (my cousins' children) are staying for 2 nights with her and then she is leaving with those 4 kids and her son (my younger cousin) is coming with his family of 4 for the last 3 nights.

I know the dirty sheets thing may gross some here out but they are all immediate family and I am sure they know how to use the washing machine.

Question is I don't beleive any of these people have stayed in a TS before and I have warned them about the no daily housekeeping but is there anything other than take out the trash and don't leave dirty dishes in the sink that I need to let them know they need to do?  Also should she register all the cars that are coming when she checks in or let them know when they change from one car to the next?  I have the II guest cert in my aunt's name and she will leave her credit card on file for the entire trip.

Any other information about the resort that they should know would be appreciated.  

Thanks.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 1, 2011)

Some of the Hyatt's have daily trash removal, but I can't recall if Wild Oak Ranch is one of them or not. I do know, that if you wish, you can pay for a cleaning, including making the beds with new linens. Also, if staying a full week, most Hyatt's have a mid-week cleaning included.  Yes, dirty dishes should be washed before leaving, or at least put them in the dishwasher and turn it on. 

As for the resort, I really like it. The kids will have a great time using the pool, pool slide, and lazy river. The resort is very very close to Seaworld it they like to go there.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, John.  I will let them know.


----------

